# Determining bobtail pregnancy



## LadySnake (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

My female bobtail appears to be gravid but I can't be 100% sure.
Does anyone know if a home pregnancy test would work for bobtails?


----------



## No-two (Aug 27, 2008)

Deleted.


----------



## LadySnake (Aug 27, 2008)

Bump!
Has anyone tried it or know of someone who has?


----------



## imalizard (Aug 27, 2008)

I dont know about your question, but if its gravid it should be basking alot more and it should be quite large.


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 27, 2008)

LadySnake said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> My female bobtail appears to be gravid but I can't be 100% sure.
> Does anyone know if a home pregnancy test would work for bobtails?


 As in human home pregnancy testing kits?:shock:......have you been drinking?


----------



## LadySnake (Aug 27, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> As in human home pregnancy testing kits?:shock:......have you been drinking?


 
Lol. I was wondering if bobtails would have HGC in their urine the same a a pregnant human. The HGC is what turns the test positive.


----------



## ally_pup (Aug 27, 2008)

Bobtail what?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 27, 2008)

G'day, 

Towards the end of her gestation period, her food intake will decrease or stop. Other than that, she will become ridiculously huge.


----------



## urodacus_au (Aug 27, 2008)

If its gravid it will give birth at some stage.....


----------



## Helikaon (Aug 27, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day,
> 
> Towards the end of her gestation period, her food intake will decrease or stop. Other than that, she will become ridiculously huge.




dotn forget the heavy breathing


----------



## varanophile (Aug 28, 2008)

And the strange food cravings....

Seriously though, if you want a definitive answer take it to a vet for an ultrasound.


----------

